# First Uses of Technology in Battle



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

Here are the ten first uses of technology in battle...http://www.toptenz.net/top-10-first-uses-technology-battle.php


----------



## marinaio (Jun 12, 2014)

Interesting but what about the first hand-flaked spear tip followed by the Atlatl improvement, flaked obsidian or flint knife, or the first bow and arrow and of course we have the slingshot.  I'm still amazed that someone invented the boomerang, how does anyone "discover" that phenomenon!   All prehistoric instruments and rightfully called technological advancements over throwing rocks and using clubs.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)

The one I like is the prehistoric throwing stick, which serving as an extension of the thrower's arm would  propel the weapon with greater speed.  It is still in use by modern Eskimos.  This was before technology was shared at the National level.
View attachment 7606


----------



## marinaio (Jun 12, 2014)

That's the Atlatl I mentioned.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)

marinaio said:


> That's the Atlatl I mentioned.



Thanks Marinaio!  I discovered it in a book, and did not know it by that name.


----------

